# Drywallmaster super finish handle



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Anyone bought the superfinish handle ? How well is it built ? Do you use it often ? I want one not so much for boxing but for rolling, glazing, and angle box in closets.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

There's a few comments on All-Wall's site from people here: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Flat-Box-Handles/SuperFinish-Flat-Box-Handle.html

There's also Columbia's version: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Flat-Box-Handles/Columbia-Closet-Monster-18-Handle.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I love it, it is the only handle I use on walls. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Does the columbia one have adapters for flushers


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I don't think columbias do


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

gazman said:


> I love it, it is the only handle I use on walls. :thumbsup:


 Would love to give my brake hand a break with a handle like that. How long did it take to get used to it?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Magic said:


> Would love to give my brake hand a break with a handle like that. How long did it take to get used to it?


About 30 seconds :thumbsup:. It is much easier on the body,:thumbup: I use what I call a push / pull method. Your front hand becomes your "push" and pivot point. your rear hand becomes the "pull" point. By doing it this way the load is shared between both hands unlike a traditional handle where your leading hand does all the hard yards. When you get to the end of your join you just sweep it off the joint like a traditional box handle combination, but you dont have to apply the brake, as it is a solid connection. Just think of the whole combination as a trowel. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

So.... Is it everything you thought it would be ? Worth the money ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> So.... Is it everything you thought it would be ? Worth the money ?


It's $100 !


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I've got lots of 100$ turd tools in my garage. Used them once and in the pile they go !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I've got lots of 100$ turd tools in my garage. Used them once and in the pile they go !


Trust me... You will enjoy the D/M Handle ! If your a machine finisher It serves many tasks . Just dig through the threads here ...There's a few good talks on the closet monster ! :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As Moore said, lots of uses. It has an internal thread on the end. It fits a roller and a angle head ball.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 11, 2014)

I got one and it's fantastic , great for hallways and tight areas and also off scaffold


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'm ordering one !!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Moore, you boxing your skim coat yet?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Moore, you boxing your skim coat yet?


No.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mike, here is a quick video of the handle in action.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIR-S9V-3Fo


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

You da man gaz !


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

gazman said:


> Mike, here is a quick video of the handle in action.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIR-S9V-3Fo


You make it look so easy


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> You make it look so easy


That's cause it is


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

drywallmike08 said:


> You da man gaz !


No problem Mike, you are going to love that handle.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

I love this handle, its the only handle for walls and for a added bonus on this handle is to put bead boxers on and box beads with more control... I can box high joints and low joints with ease... A must tool for the advanced...


----------

